# Use Mist King Nozzle on Monsoon System?



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

So I got a Exo Terra monsoon for Christmas. I know people will back mist king with everything but since this was a gift that was ordered online with an end of the year sale so my mom got it for like 30$ off it would be a pain to return.
I only have a small 12x12x18 vivarium with a pair of imitators living in there. Since i read that the exo terra spray is a lot more like a rain than mist i was thinking that 2 nozzles would be over kill. I see the mist king nozzles are more of a mist was wondering it would be ok to use one on there? Would the difference in pressure cause the system to fail?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a monsoon system in a 100 gallon paludarium which is too far away from my frog room to tie into my mistking. It seems to have a fine spray to me. Possibly not as fine as mistking but I certainly wouldn't call it rain like.
I use 1 mistking nozzle in each of my 12x12x18's


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

Would it be ok to use a mist king nozzle with the monsoon? Since its a smaller vivarium a 12x12x18 would like to use the finer mist in the tight space.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I highly doubt that the Monsoon can put out anywhere near the 125 PSI that the MistKing is designed to use. My guess is that it either would would not perform at all, or would perform very poorly. 
The Monsoon does not seem to list what PSI their system is designed for, but if it is a lower PSI, then yes, it would be logical to expect a lower lifespan from the pump.
That would also instantly void your warranty, and you may wish to keep your warranty intact on that unit. Personally, I wouldn't advise altering it. 
You could always use it while you tuck $10 a month aside for your dream system.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes I have read multiple threads on other forums of people using mist king nozzles with a monsoon with no issues.

~note: I have not done this personally but I looked into it. My monsoon came with 4 nozzles and of them, only 1 sprayed nice. Two sprayed in a fan shape and the third didn't spray at all. I contacted the manufacturer and they sent me 4 more. So far 1 of the 4 new ones sprays fine, the other also sprays like a fan. Still have not tried the other 2.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

On another note, here's my problem with Mist King. My misting system is in my living room and very visible. I do not want to look at an ugly 5 gallon bucket and an industrial looking pump. If they would put a little effort into making it look at least a LITTLE appealing I'd be all over it.


----------



## whiteblaze11 (May 23, 2010)

I think i might just send it back and use the money to buy a mist king system since i might be adding a few more tanks in the future. I was thinking about maybe constructing a box to hide the pump and bucket to make it look presentable on my rack. Don't want to risk voiding the warranty or break the pump bc of the difference of pressure for the nozzles. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

There isn't a whole ton mistking can do to make things better its really up to you. Keep in mind that there is really nothing in the dart frog hobby that is actually made for dart frogs. (I don't mean this literally but I can
t think of any example off the top of my head.. maybe something exists). Bare with me, what people do is they contract with people already making stuff to make slight modifications or just put a different sticker on it. But its not like most dart frog products have anywhere near the volume to get custom injection moldings, extrusions etc... If we did we would be able to walk into petco and just buy a ready to go enclosure with the lights, fans, and misting built right in as can be done with aquariums. So almost everything in the dart frog hobby is either a low volume custom job or a slight if any modification of a mass produced product. In the case the mist king its the latter. All the nozzles, tubes, pumps, solenoids, etc.. It all comes from other industries where they are used for similar but different purposes. 

So once you think of it that way you kinda realize all you need to do is figure out how you can pipe the off the shelf parts into your system and if you do a decent job you might make something fairly compact. However it might require you to pick up a couple skills like soldering, and working with acrylic. The other option and the one most seem to go with is to do some wood working and make a stand and hood for their vivarium to hide the mess. 

If you are looking for alternative nozzles there is a line called tefen, might even be the exact nozzles used in mist kings. Most of what makes the mistking nozzles require higher pressure is the check valve in them. Tefen makes nozzles without check valves which lowers the needed pressure. They also make them in different colors and spray angles. 

As for voiding your warranty, like all products the manufacturer is never going to know if you keep the old parts and put them back on. Unless they had tamper proof stickers. And honestly the monsoon is a nice compact system.


----------

